# TIS requirements?



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Apr 17, 2013)

I apologize if this is in the wrong forum. After searching around I couldn't find an appropriate place for it.

I am being told that I need to have 4yrs remaining TIS after graduating a 6 month school, that this is a new Army reg

Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 17, 2013)

I doubt it as even the SFQC only has a 2 year TIS req at the end.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Apr 17, 2013)

Just had a friend/cadre at the school say I owed 2 days for every day I'm in school....

Looking through AR 601-280 for this..


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Apr 17, 2013)

AR 614-200 states that a 24 week school requires 20 months time remaining...

AR 135-200 states


Reserve obligation of the following:


_(a) _One year for courses of 15 days or less in duration.

_(b) _At least 2 years for courses of more than 15 days duration.

_(c) _ARNGUS soldiers must also meet service remaining requirements *in NGR 351–1, paragraph 1–10.*



NGR 351-1 states: _*4 years*_ following the completion of a school of 140 days or more http://www.ngbpdc.ngb.army.mil/pubs/351/ngr351_1.pdf


Is this some crazy Guard thing? 4 more years? Good lord :-/


----------



## RangerRowe (Apr 21, 2013)

That better be one hell of a school...


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 22, 2013)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> AR 614-200 states that a 24 week school requires 20 months time remaining...
> 
> AR 135-200 states
> 
> ...


Is this a problem because you want to ETS, or is it a problem because you want to retire?


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Apr 22, 2013)

RangerRowe said:


> That better be one hell of a school...


 
It's DLI. 





SOWT said:


> Is this a problem because you want to ETS, or is it a problem because you want to retire?


 
It was only an annoyance when I couldn't get a straight answer. First it was 1 year, then 2 ect.

I ETS in April of 2014.  Reup bonuses are 3yrs for $5,000 and 6yrs for $10,000.

I'm just kind of on the fence...


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 22, 2013)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> It's DLI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many years before you can retire?

Can the language help with civilian employment?


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Apr 22, 2013)

I won't hit 20 till.... 2026.. 

I don't see this helping on the civilian side but I could be wrong.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 23, 2013)

If you have proficiency in a foreign language, it almost always helps.  If nothing else, it is a discriminator on your resume.


----------

